# need free pixel shader 3.0



## everette333 (Apr 6, 2008)

i bought a game needs min requirements pixel 3.0 need a free download can anybody suggest anything


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it is not software it is something built into your video card


----------



## Pedromic (Mar 31, 2008)

what if you update your driver for your graphics card and set the graphics options to their lowest settings in the game. Does it work then?


----------



## pa1r (Jun 12, 2008)

if you do this it will work but on my computer i dosen`t even start the game


----------



## Rockett (Jul 27, 2008)

same thing happens to me


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

no, you wont be able to run it at all, unless you buy a new graphics card. Pixel shader is a hardware thing, so updating drivers etc. wont help here.


----------



## hitech73 (Jun 27, 2009)

everette333 said:


> i bought a game needs min requirements pixel 3.0 need a free download can anybody suggest anything





Pedromic said:


> what if you update your driver for your graphics card and set the graphics options to their lowest settings in the game. Does it work then?


----------



## hitech73 (Jun 27, 2009)

:wave:


Pedromic said:


> what if you update your driver for your graphics card and set the graphics options to their lowest settings in the game. Does it work then?


----------

